# Safari: "impossible de trouver le serveur"



## Php21 (29 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

A chaque fois que je veux me connecter avec safari , *Safari* me répond qu'il *ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur.*
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page "http: // www.peu importe.fr /" , car le serveur "www.peu importe.fr " esr introuvable.

Safari me demande alors d' aller voir dans la barre principale Fenetre > Activité et lorsque la nvlle fenêtre s'ouvre: Aprés chaque adresse (URL), dans la colonne Etat, noté en rouge," hote introuvable " ou " Impossible de se connecter ".

Je n'ai aucun probleme avec Firefox, mais si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à resoudre ce probleme " Safari ", Alors merci d'avance.


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> A chaque fois que je veux me connecter avec safari , *Safari* me répond qu'il *ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur.*
> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page "http: // www.peu importe.fr /" , car le serveur "www.peu importe.fr " esr introuvable.
> ...




J'ai remarqué aussi qu'apparemment Safari avait du mal à la première connexion.
La "solution" est de le faire s'ouvrir sur une page blanche et de se connecter en choisissant un site quelconque ensuite...


[Edith]
C'qu'il est drôle Safari, il vient de me faire le coup !
[/Edith]


----------



## Php21 (31 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remarqué aussi qu'apparemment Safari avait du mal à la première connexion.
> La "solution" est de le faire s'ouvrir sur une page blanche et de se connecter en choisissant un site quelconque ensuite...
> 
> 
> ...




Aprés la MàJ de Safari en 1.3.1 (pour Panther), tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Dommage que la navigation par onglet soit impossible avec Safari comme elle l'est avec Firefox.


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Aprés la MàJ de Safari en 1.3.1 (pour Panther), tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> Dommage que la navigation par onglet soit impossible avec Safari comme elle l'est avec Firefox.




Euh, si, la navigation par onglet est possible avec Safari. :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Aprés la MàJ de Safari en 1.3.1 (pour Panther), tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> Dommage que la navigation par onglet soit impossible avec Safari comme elle l'est avec Firefox.


Tss, Tss, Dans l'erreur tu es, jeune Padawan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Safari>Préférences>Onglets>Activer la navigation par onglet


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> A chaque fois que je veux me connecter avec safari , *Safari* me répond qu'il *ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur.*
> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page "http: // www.peu importe.fr /" , car le serveur "www.peu importe.fr " esr introuvable.
> ...




Bonjour,

Depuis aujourd'hui j'ai le même problème, j'ai essayée l'astuce de macmarco, mais rien n'y fait.
Il y a eu des lenteurs juste avant, j'ai vidé les caches, et réinitialiser.
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils. 

Safari1.3.1 (v312.3.1) sur Panther10.3.9


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis aujourd'hui j'ai le même problème, j'ai essayée l'astuce de macmarco, mais rien n'y fait.
> Il y a eu des lenteurs juste avant, j'ai vidé les caches, et réinitialiser.
> ...




Ca ne le fait qu'avec Safari ?


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne le fait qu'avec Safari ?



Bonsoir macmarco, 

Oui, là je suis sur netscape. Un vieux truc que j'ai gardé.
Bon, il y a Internet Explorer qui rame mais c'est normal non?

Merci de ton aide


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

As-tu fais une réparation des autorisations ?

Tu ne peux vraiment charger aucun site avec Safari ?

As-tu essayé sur une autre session ?


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> As-tu fais une réparation des autorisations ?
> 
> Tu ne peux vraiment charger aucun site avec Safari ?
> 
> As-tu essayé sur une autre session ?




Bonjour,

Réparation autorisations faite avec rédemarrage.

Aucun site accessible. (Activité:impossible de se connecter)

Sous les autres sessions safari ne fonctionne non plus


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

Alors là, j'y comprend plus rien! 

Ça remarche, pouf d'un seul coup comme ça 
Je n'ai rien fait du tout, c'est mon fils qui c'est connecté sans aucun problème.

Merci macmarco 

P.S.: C'est peut-être parce que j'ai téléchargé Firefox ...il a pas supporté


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, j'y comprend plus rien!
> 
> Ça remarche, pouf d'un seul coup comme ça
> Je n'ai rien fait du tout, c'est mon fils qui c'est connecté sans aucun problème.
> ...




Ben de rien !   





			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> P.S.: C'est peut-être parce que j'ai téléchargé Firefox ...il a pas supporté




Sûrement !!!   

_Ah non, pas lui !!!!!_   :affraid:


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben de rien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as quelque chose de mieux? 
   

J'étais pressée moi 

Parce que Netscape et Internet Explorer en ce qui concerne la rapidité ...

En tout cas, merci


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quelque chose de mieux?
> 
> 
> J'étais pressée moi
> ...




Ah mais j'utilise Firefox !  

Le "_Ah non, pas lui !!!!!_" c'était Safari voyant Firefox arriver !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tss, Tss, Dans l'erreur tu es, jeune Padawan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exact.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai toujours coché dans les préférences de Safari, dans la rubrique "Onglets" :

Activer la navigation par onglets
Sélectionner les nouveaux onglets lors de la création
Toujours afficher la barre des onglets


Mais il y a ici une vraie différence  entre Firefox et d'autres navigateurs comme Safari, ou Camino.
Avec Firefox, pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet, il n'est pas nécessaire de passer par fichier --> nouvel onglet , ni par le raccourci clavier "pomme + T". Il suffit de double cliquer dans une partie vierge (sans onglet) de la barre d'onglets. Un nouvel onglet est aussitôt créé.
Tout aussi pratique qu'avec Firefox, mais dans une version différente, cette fonction existe aussi dans Shiira. Pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet dans Shiira, il suffit d'un simple clic sur un petit signe "+" dans la barre des onglets pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet.


----------

